# severed finger invitations?



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Has anyone tried making these?

Severed Finger Invitation and more entertaining ideas for holidays, special occasions, parties, and every day on marthastewart.com

I think they look great, but I'm wondering if it's something that I really want to attempt this year?

If anyone made them, did you mail them? I'm worried they'd break.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*It seems like they got that backwards. I would make the mold out of plaster, and pour in mask-makers latex.*


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

I made them for our 2006 party,time consuming to make but well worth it,as far as mailing them,I just bubble wrapped them. I sent out 57 and none broke.
View attachment 1767


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

LilsheDevil said:


> I made them for our 2006 party,time consuming to make but well worth it,as far as mailing them,I just bubble wrapped them. I sent out 57 and none broke.
> View attachment 1767


That looks great! I love the nail.

I thought about these invites as well. If I was going to do them I would only give to a select few and hand them to them personally. Don't feel like paying the postage.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

RookieSpooker said:


> *It seems like they got that backwards. I would make the mold out of plaster, and pour in mask-makers latex.*


That's actually not a bad idea, I guess I wouldn't have to worry about them breaking if they were more pliable.

Lilshedevil--Those look GREAT! I LOVE the black nail polish!

I'm wondering how many phone calls I'd get from people who had a heart attack from getting a finger in their mail.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

13ghosts if you do decide to make them try it like Rookiespooker had mentioned, the only part that sucked was prying my finger loose when making the mold.
oh and if you have short nails and want a longer ones,just get those cheap nail tips and glue them on,In my case I was a nail technician in my prior life..lol
I had so much fun trying to figure if I wanted red nails(my favorit)blue or black,I tried all colors,I will tell you that an iridescent blue looks awesome on top of black nail polish. A neat idea too is,they have these small gold letter and number decals you can put on the nail for the party date.
I can go on and on..lol


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Lilshedevil!

You ARE FULL of ideas!

I always have fun painting nails for Halloween. I picked up this really cool iridescent color from Rimmel last year, it's black/purple/orange depending on how you look at it. It's one of their quick dry ones-which was why I picked it up in the first place. It's been my fave halloween color so far.

As long as I have time after all of my other plans, I think I might give those a invites a shot!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

those are so cool. i have seen so many cool invites. i have to do some of them in the next coming years if my party this year goes well.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I was at Michael's today and bought a set of five bloody severed fingers. I think they were $4 or something. You could just get a few sets of those and sent them out instead of making your own. I saw them at Party City too, but they were a buck or two more.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

dustin2dust said:


> I was at Michael's today and bought a set of five bloody severed fingers. I think they were $4 or something. You could just get a few sets of those and sent them out instead of making your own. I saw them at Party City too, but they were a buck or two more.


I must have missed them when I was at Michaels last week..Okay you talked me in to it, I guess I'll have to make another trip over there


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Don't forget to print out one of the 40% off coupons from their website. It's only for one item, but it could help if you find something more expensive that you want... and it's really easy to do that in there! I might go get some of their fake pumpkins to carve since I'm in an apartment this year and can't put real pumpkins outside.


----------



## lovelyislacey (Aug 19, 2008)

Here are the ones I made last year and I didnt have any problem with them breaking and all our guest loved them.


----------



## Cerasmiles (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought them last year for my halloween party but I didn't like the fact they they were all white so I painted them a fleshy tone and bought some liquid latex and gobbed it up at the back part of the finger and painted that blood red too look more like a severed finger. I have a pic somwhere around here of them as soon as I find it I will post it..I also splattered some fake blood on the inside of the box


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

13ghost, make sure you take a pic,I wanna see your finished product! wondering what color fingernail polish you will be useing...lol


----------



## Vladimyr (Sep 24, 2008)

My sister and I are throwing a party this year. She works as a dental assistant so she has access to dental alginate for mold making and we're making some for our invitations this year.

I'll try to get some pics posted once they are complete.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I would love to do this next year, where do you get the little boxes from? I went to the dollar tree and walmart yesterday and did not see any in the craft section. Do not have a micheal's near me.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I saw those ata michaels too but they didn't look as nice as some of the other ones i've seen people make themselves.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

TheGothicPrincess said:


> I would love to do this next year, where do you get the little boxes from? I went to the dollar tree and walmart yesterday and did not see any in the craft section. Do not have a micheal's near me.


You can get the boxes online,type in candy boxes,the ones I got were the kind you can put 2 truffles in.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I've heard of some people modeling their own out of clay instead of doing the mold


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

I was inspired by this thread so decided to give this a try. I did put a little twist on the box. I was able to locate some wood coffin boxes. The outsides still have to be stained. We are only making about 15. My son gives out 10 to his bestest friends and the rest to our family.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Ok,first of all,the dang finger looks real!....lol, 2nd I love those boxes,I have been looking all over the place for small coffin boxes,where did you purchase those from?


----------



## lovelyislacey (Aug 19, 2008)

I love those boxes I looked and looked but could not find any for this years invites. I wanted to have a coffin with skellie parts in it but since I could not find the right size coffins I have had to do something else. oh well


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

I cheated and bought the Martha kit at Michael's , it comes with boxes, shredded paper, fingers, labels, and ribbon and they turned out great! Oh and it also came with a silver pen that writes on black things.


----------



## Ms. Fancypants (Oct 10, 2009)

Does anyone know how much the postage would be on these?


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I've wanted to try this. Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Michaels has their wooden coffin boxes on sale this week, I think they're 2/$3. There is a dollar store near me that had plastic coffin treat boxes 2/$1


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I made these fingers a few years ago as well. They were definitely a bit time consuming, but they turned out pretty good. (And cheaper then buying a 20+ of Martha's.) 

All I did was gets some plaster of paris mix it up and poor it into latex gloves. It's definitely easier if you have somebody help you. One person to hold the glove and the other to scoop/poor. (I didn't take pictures of the process because I didn't even know this website existed until a few months ago!) I gave the gloves a bit of a shake to make sure the plaster every last part of the fingers in the gloves. 

Obviously, if you lay the gloves flat on the table the fingers would turn out flat (not to mention you'd have a big mess leaking out the open part of the glove) so I somehow managed to prop them up between plastic containers. For some reason, I can't remember exactly how I did this. But the gloves were basically hanging between the containers. Now that I think of it, you could probably pierce a stick or screwdriver through the "arm" part of the glove and prop that on something. 

I let them dry for a couple of days before attempting to cut off the fingers to play it on the safe side. You can also touch the open part of the glove to see how hard the plaster is getting. Once I thought they were hard enough I ripped of the gloves and then used a little saw/knife to chop off the fingers. Then I took some other little pointy tools found around the house to carve out the nails and make some finger-looking lines. After that was done, I just took some acrylic paint I had, then painted up the fingers and set them out to dry. 

In the mean time, I had purchased some red shredded paper and these little jewelry boxes they sell at Michaels. They didn't have any black ones, so I spray painted them (inside and out) and then later used a silver gel pen to write on the inside of the box "don't forget". 

Once the fingers were dry, I tied a little black ribbon on them, stuffed the boxes with the shredded paper, tossed in the fingers and then also tied the boxes shut with some ribbon. 

They were a total hit! I happened to have a couple fingers left over so I took a couple pictures to show you guys. (Unfortunately, I don't have any of the boxes left over so I guess you'll just have to use your imaginations.) 

Hopefully this helps somebody in the future! 

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2452/4002487690_853cdb5c0f.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3420/4002553422_8739140b3b.jpg


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Kerimonster said:


> I made these fingers a few years ago as well. They were definitely a bit time consuming, but they turned out pretty good. (And cheaper then buying a 20+ of Martha's.)
> 
> All I did was gets some plaster of paris mix it up and poor it into latex gloves. It's definitely easier if you have somebody help you. One person to hold the glove and the other to scoop/poor. (I didn't take pictures of the process because I didn't even know this website existed until a few months ago!) I gave the gloves a bit of a shake to make sure the plaster every last part of the fingers in the gloves.
> 
> ...


Those turned out very nice!!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks 13ghosts!


----------

